# [ISPConfig 3] vhost Verhalten



## Okumba (25. Juni 2009)

Ist es möglich bzw. angedacht das vhost Verhalten (wie ISPConfig die vhost files für apache anlegt) noch zu erweitern?

Ich versuch mal zu erklären worauf ich hinaus will.

Der documentroot Pfad ist immer /var/www/domain.tld/web/
Dies kann ich anscheinend über ispc3 nicht beeinflussen. Genauso ist es für Subdomains (oder Alias Domains) von Kunden.

Hat ein Kunde z.B. mehrere Domains/Subdomains und verwaltet diese über einen ftp user, stellen wir z.Z. redirect noflag und ein Verzeichnis ein.

Bsp.
domain.tld - redirect no flag /domain.tld/
sub.domain.tld - redirect no flag /sub.domain.tld/
domain2.tld  - redirect no flag /sub.domain2.tld/
sub.domain2.tld  - redirect no flag /sub.domain2.tld/

In der vhost Datei wird dies mit der Rewrite Engine gemanaged. Daraus ergibt sich ein kleines Problem für ein paar Kunden, da diese ältere CMS benutzen, welche die Variable _SERVER["PHP_DOCUMENT_ROOT"] einsetzen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den documentroot der vhost pro domain/aliasdomain/subdomains zu verändern bzw. ist dies angedacht für die Zukunft?

In anderen Systemen wird das meistens mit vielen vhosts pro domain/aliasdomain/subdomains gelöst bzw. mit mehreren virtualhost Einträgen.

Gruß.


----------



## Till (26. Juni 2009)

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den documentroot der vhost pro domain/aliasdomain/subdomains zu verändern bzw. ist dies angedacht für die Zukunft?


Lege einfach eine neue Website pro Subdomain an. Dann hast Du einen vhost pro Subdomain.


----------



## Okumba (26. Juni 2009)

Dann kann der Kunde nicht mit dem selben FTP-User die Domain und Subdomains managen. Zusätzlich kann subdomainX und subdomainY nicht auf dasselbe Verzeichnis zeigen, weil sie in unterschiedlichen webX Ordner liegen.
Selbiges gilt für jede Alias Domain.

Oder täusche ich mich gerade ganz stark?

Gruß,


----------



## Till (27. Juni 2009)

das ist richtig und ist aus Sicherheitsgründen auch so gewollt. Dein Kunde wird es Dir danken wenn er beim nächsten Hack auf ein CMS nur eine Seite verliert und nicht alle.


----------



## Floha (27. Juni 2009)

Hallo, 
　
　
ich bin auf diesen Thread gestoßen weil ich soweit ich vermute genau das selbe Problem hatte an folgendem Beispiel:
　
XTCommerce lässt sich nicht unter Ispconfig 3 auf eine Redirect Subdomain bzw eine in einen Unterordner von Web redirectete Domain installieren. 
　
Der Installer von XTCommerce funktioniert nicht da 2 verschiedene, benutzte Pfade nicht identisch sind. Der Document Root ignoriert den Redirect Ordner bzw. Pfad komplett. Das wollte ich mal anmerken da es doch eine relativ verbreitete ECommerce Lösung ist. 
　
Da ich nicht wirklich für jede einzelne (der zahlreichen) Subdomains extra FTP etc User anlegen kann, habe ich daraufhin den Installer angepasst. Funktioniert, ist allerdings irgendwie keine saubere Lösung, vor allem da ich bisher nie Probleme damit hatte. 





> Dann kann der Kunde nicht mit dem selben FTP-User die Domain und Subdomains managen


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe finde ich dieses Verhalten ebenfalls sehr umständlich, da viele Leute oftmals einfach schon diverse Subdomains wünschen weil sie z.B statt www.xyz.com/files lieber files.xyz.com, eingeben möchten, allerdings beide Optionen funktionieren sollen.



Das ganze läuft bei mir nun mehr oder weniger wie gesagt, jedoch werde ich diesen Thread mal im Auge behalten und schaun obs eventuell noch fixes oder Löungen von anderen Usern gibt diese Sachen anders zu regeln.


----------



## Okumba (29. Juni 2009)

Zitat von Till:


> das ist richtig und ist aus Sicherheitsgründen auch so gewollt. Dein Kunde wird es Dir danken wenn er beim nächsten Hack auf ein CMS nur eine Seite verliert und nicht alle.


Ja und Nein. Es sind ja stellenweise dieselben Inhalte bzw. Ordner etc. Also ist die Aussage nur bedingt sinnvoll.

Eine Option um eben statt mod-rewrite zusätzlich mehrere vhost Dateien zu generieren wäre eben wünschenswert gewesen (als subdomain / aliasdomain).

Ist aber soweit erstmal ein Problem, das man vorerst akzeptieren kann, könnte man ja selbst ein Patch schreiben und ihn eben nach jeden update wieder aktivieren.

Was meiner Meinung nach ein Fehler momentan ist (nicht sicher):

Stelle ich bei einer Site die Auto-Subdomain auf "*." und diese Seite wird redirect (no flag) auf ein Unterverzeichnis von /web/ (zB. redirect no flag Ordner: /domain.tld/) dann passiert folgendes:
http://domain.tld/ wird redirected auf den /domain.tld/ Ordner
http://test.domain.tld/ wird nicht auf den Ordner /domain.tld/ sondern auf /web/ redirected (documentroot)
Alle angelegten Subdomains mit redirect (no flag) auf einen anderen oder gleichen Ordner funktionieren wieder. Eigentlich sollte aber auch test. (weil autosubdomain auf *. steht) auf den ordner /domain.tld/ redirected werden.

Gruß,


----------

